# Test



## Guest (Sep 24, 2001)

test


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2001)

Does this place scan the text before it's allowed to post? I posted some critical
things in the past and today and it wouldn't post. But the test post just worked fine.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2001)

No. Posts aren't scanned. There might be a bug in the EZBoard software. I will try to find out if anyone else his having problems with unregistered users.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2001)

test


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2002)

Testing 1, 2, 3


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2002)

Test


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2002)

Testing new sig


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2002)

Again!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2002)

Test


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2002)

Brian, I noticed you wanted to use Ezcodes to make your e-mail address a link. For some reason that Ezcode wont work in signatures, youll need the HTML code,
[email protected]


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2002)

[email protected]


----------



## STXJim (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by _
> *
> Testing 1, 2, 3
> *


OK!


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Especially since this place hasn't even been on EZBoard in over a year...


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Why did you bring this tread up Jim?


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

because he could...lol


----------



## STXJim (Apr 22, 2002)

¿Didn't work??????????????


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

ttt


----------

